# poblamiento (geografía)



## V_jaimez

Hola de nuevo. No encuentro en ningún diccionario la palabra "poblamiento", así que no sé como podría traducirla al inglés. No se trata de "población", ni "poblar". Se trata de un proceso, el proceso de poblamiento humano de un territorio determinado. Es un concepto geográfico que implica la llegada de una población humana a un lugar y su distribución espacial por el territorio.
Espero haber sido lo suficientemente claro.

Gracias.


----------



## lauranazario

Hmmmm... me parece que lo que describes es loq ue se conoce como  *urban sprawl*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Leopold

Peopling.

"The Peopling of 19th Century Mexico: Critical Scrutiny of a Censured Century", in Statistical Abstract of Latin America, vol. 30, 603-633. Abbreviated Spanish translation: "El poblamiento del México decimonónico: escrutinio crítico de un siglo censurado", in El poblamiento de México. Una visión histórico-demográfica, México, D.F.: Consejo Nacional de Población."

Leo


----------



## V_jaimez

No creo que sea "urban sprawl" porque el concepto poblamiento incluye tanto entornos urbanos como entornos rurales. Gracias de todas formas.

Me parece que "peopling" se ajusta más a lo que estoy buscando, aunque a decir verdad desconocía completamente esa palabra.
Gracias a los dos.


----------



## lauranazario

V_jaimez said:
			
		

> Me parece que "peopling" se ajusta más a lo que estoy buscando, aunque a decir verdad desconocía completamente esa palabra.



Te lo confieso... ¡Yo también!   
Gracias, Leo.  
LN


----------



## Leopold

Lo que no sé es cómo se pronuncia... "pipling" ¿?¿?

Leo


----------



## adburm

After having just translated a Spanish archaeological text, I also come across "poblamiento/s". After considerable research, I take it to mean "settlements", as in Roman settlements etc.

Maybe this will help someone in the future - hope so!


----------



## huachichile1

I too have encountered "poblamiento" within an archaeological text (español) which I did not know the meaning of the word. Thank you, now viewing this forum, I understand it now.(Peopling)

"Un último sistema de enterramiento practicado en el Altiplano a lo largo del postclásico corresponde a los entierros en fosas, los cuales tienen una larga tradición en el área que arranca desde los inicios de su *poblamiento*".


----------



## kuckunniwi

_Poblamiento_, according to the dictionary of the Real Academia Española, is:
*
poblamiento. *(De _poblar_).* 1.     * m. Acción y efecto de poblar.
* 2.     *  m._ Geogr._ Proceso de asentamiento de un grupo humano en las  diversas regiones de la Tierra.


*Settlement*, as well as a small community (a settlement), is also the act or process of settling. 

*Population:* _n._ The act or process of furnishing with inhabitants. (from the verb _to populate_).


For those of us who don't use these terms on a daily basis, they may both sound somewhat odd/ambiguous: a_ settlement_ also being a small community, and _population_ also meaning the people inhabiting a specific area. I'm not sure which of these is the most commonly used, but technically,  they should both be correct.

Just thought I'd post this for future reference (whether I've clarified any doubts doubts or not is a whole new matter...).


----------



## hcnd06a

I agree with kuckunniwi, population and settlement can both be used to describe the process. Maybe the key is to structure the sentence in a way that avoids confusion.


----------



## carlos_man

Hola V_jaimez, me parece muy adecuada la definición que das sobre poblamiento, ¿la tomaste de algún lado o es invención tuya? Te pregunto porque quiero citarla de la mejor manera posible. Saludos.


----------



## mnguiri

Nowadays, I think "to settle" and "settlement" and "to populate" would be the most commonly known and used terms, while "to people" or "peopling" are usually not used by the average person, just so you know


----------

